
A general purpose device monitoring and proxying framework - cyclades223
https://github.com/aitjcize/Overlord
======
brudgers
The README implies this is a mirror of this portion of the ChromeOS:
[https://chromium.googlesource.com/chromiumos/platform/factor...](https://chromium.googlesource.com/chromiumos/platform/factory/)

